# Forms for deck department



## tonio11 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi
I'm still in nautical school learning to be ship's manager...
Anyway I know my way around books but I always wanted what kind of do***ents you use the most in ms excel and word
Likemooring ropes report, ship hospital report, inventory...crew evaluation, draft survey report
Can you share something with me so that I can learn more at how you do things on board.

Thanks


----------

